# Burns Dog food. Reviews?



## Slightlyconfused (7 December 2014)

My big collies is going off the wainwrights so I've been looking for something different. Been recommended Burns and found it quite cheap on Zooplus.

Is it an okay food?


----------



## galaxy (7 December 2014)

Got a lot of grain in it, made my boy poo a lot, windy and loose weight. Have you tried the different flavours of wainwrights grain free or fishmongers?


----------



## _GG_ (7 December 2014)

Check out this stuff. 

www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com

It is fantastic food,  no artificial anything in it and all listed human grade ingredients. I cannot recommend it highly enough.


----------



## Shady (7 December 2014)

tried my weimaraner on Burns as he has a really sensitive stomach, he lost too much weight on it , tried Lucalus, this was very good but pricey , now on James Wellbeloved turkey and rice and it's perfect for him , just watch the quantity.


----------



## Slightlyconfused (7 December 2014)

Thanks.

Yes have tried the.different flavours. The lamb gives him loose tummy.

I've heard JW has gone down in quality? 

Will have a look.


----------



## GinaB (7 December 2014)

I heard JW was taken over by Pedigree?
I feed Skinners to my girls.


----------



## satinbaze (7 December 2014)

Burns is great for dogs that tend to put weight on easily. I feed raw to my older dogs but youngster is on Arden grange as she had campylobacter as a pup


----------



## Aru (7 December 2014)

I feed it to mine and find it great.good solid pooand my mutts got a great shine on her coat and holds condition well on it considering shes mental.
we sell it in my practice and have no problem recommending it to anyone.cant say the same about every food we stock  
also find the sensitive varietys are very good for dogs with slight food intolerences as well.

However it can be difficult to keep weight on skinny dogs with it.its best for managing weight in the fatties and losing weight.I feed my girl over the recommended amount to keep her from getting to lean.she came to me very skinny and put on weight with small meals of burns often and I can now feel her ribs but not see them all the time.

If you contact the company direct they are usually brilliant for sending out sample packs of different types.


----------



## samlf (8 December 2014)

Jinglesmells said:



			Check out this stuff. 

www.naturaldogfoodcompany.com

It is fantastic food,  no artificial anything in it and all listed human grade ingredients. I cannot recommend it highly enough.
		
Click to expand...

This looks OK if you're happy to feed grains.

I would recommend angell pet co - one of my collies is very fussy and this smells really fishy and they love it! Reasonable price too. I alternative between wainwrights grain free and angell pet co.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (8 December 2014)

Depends on the variety, but this one has far too much filler and will drop weight off a dog soon as look at it: BURNS (fish & rice)

Price (15kg): £43.99
Suggested daily amount: 150g
Daily feeding cost: 43p

Ingredients: Brown rice (min 63%), fish (min 18%), oats, peas, fish oil, sunflower oil, seaweed, minerals, vitamins.
Read more at http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/foru...72-The-Dry-Dog-Food-Index#EHHX870v438VpJcQ.99

Have a look at the dry dog food index in the stickies at the top of the board. 

If I were feeding kibble, I'd feed Acana or Orijen.


----------



## Shady (9 December 2014)

Slightlyconfused said:



			Thanks.

Yes have tried the.different flavours. The lamb gives him loose tummy.

I've heard JW has gone down in quality? 

Will have a look.
		
Click to expand...

that's really interesting, i have just looked at an old bag and their new designed bag and the rice % has changed , now more rice and a bit less turkey, not sure i'm happy about that, will monitor any changes in my dog now i think,


----------

